# It's a jungle now!



## HuntCast (Aug 25, 2013)

My no-tech globe is bursting at the seams now.


----------



## JDS1212 (Mar 18, 2012)

SWEET!!!:icon_cool


----------



## kl86 (Feb 7, 2013)

Wow nice! Now this is what I'm talking about. haha


----------



## Aqualady (Jan 14, 2013)

Nice!!!!!!!!!


----------



## boxboy (Jun 1, 2013)

Nice!! Did you use any ferts in the substrate? What type of light is that and whats inside this globe besides plants? lol


----------



## pinkman (May 16, 2013)

this looks awesome, love the colors


----------



## mitchfish9 (Apr 30, 2012)

Looks fantastic!!


----------



## HuntCast (Aug 25, 2013)

boxboy said:


> Nice!! Did you use any ferts in the substrate? What type of light is that and whats inside this globe besides plants? lol


MGOPM with play sand cap. Light is a desk lamp with a low wattage (7w?) bulb from an old aquarium. You know the bulbs I mean? Kind of an elongated incandescent.
Nuthin but plants in there at the moment. Was thinking some shrimp, but there is so much plant life now, you would never see them if I put them in.


----------



## peachii (Jun 1, 2013)

That's beautiful with so much red in there. My head just went crazy with ideas for when I rescape any small tanks around here, red, red, red!


----------



## Saxtonhill (Dec 28, 2012)

Love the color!


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 22, 2013)

Nice. It looks like you went crazy with silk plants.


----------



## HuntCast (Aug 25, 2013)

AGUILAR3 said:


> Nice. It looks like you went crazy with silk plants.


LOL I know. People keep asking me if they are real plants when they see it in person. Almost looks fake.


----------



## pinkman (May 16, 2013)

can you give us a list of the plants?


----------



## fraviz (Dec 7, 2012)

I agree really nice


----------



## HuntCast (Aug 25, 2013)

pinkman said:


> can you give us a list of the plants?


Marimo moss ball
Java Fern
Crypt red
Elodea
Water Sprite
Staurogyne Repens
Telanthera Cardinalis


----------



## Drewsplantednutz (Jan 25, 2012)

Awesome little setup. What is the red plant? Telethanilas cardinals? I cant find any info on it.


----------



## MurphyC (Mar 29, 2013)

Really jealous


----------



## HuntCast (Aug 25, 2013)

Drewsplantednutz said:


> Awesome little setup. What is the red plant? Telethanilas cardinals? I cant find any info on it.


I spelled it wrong, lol. I was half asleep. It is Telanthera Cardinalis


----------



## HuntCast (Aug 25, 2013)

Well, it's a year later, and it is going just as strong as ever


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 22, 2013)

Tank looks amazing.

What you failed to mention is that the bowl is less than a liter. I thought it was at least a gallon and maybe more until I clicked on your "no tech globe" link on your sig. That thing is TINY!!

BTW, how do you not have algae with the light so close light that?


----------



## HuntCast (Aug 25, 2013)

Haha thanks. Forgot to mention the size.
I have no idea why no algae. Never did have any. Think it is so heavily planted that there are no excess nutrients to speak of. Plus, the light really isn't that bright. Just looks it in the pics.


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

That is so cool. 

No ferts at all still, just what they get from the dirt base? What kind of water change schedule?


----------



## HuntCast (Aug 25, 2013)

burr740 said:


> That is so cool.
> 
> No ferts at all still, just what they get from the dirt base? What kind of water change schedule?


Thanks.
No ferts. No water changes. Just top off whatever evaporates every couple weeks.


----------



## Varmint (Apr 5, 2014)

So cool. Does anyone live in there?


----------



## Canis (Jun 4, 2014)

Wow, thats really cool! Makes me want one XD


----------



## HuntCast (Aug 25, 2013)

Varmint said:


> So cool. Does anyone live in there?


Nobody calls it home, lol. Never got around to trying shrimp. So thick in there now, you would never see them if I did lol.


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 22, 2013)

Throw in 10 cherry shrimp and let them be. Check back in a few months and I'm sure you'll have a whole colony of RCS.


----------



## Charrr89 (May 15, 2013)

Shrimp doesn't need filtration ??


----------

